# PSA: Avoid freedom pop



## OneMoar (Dec 11, 2017)

so I signed up for a `free`(0.1) Freedompop sim/freedom pop premier combo trial on the 17th of november Itarrived on the 23d where it sat in the box until friday morning, when I decided to goto the trouble of sim unlocking my device to test it

unlocked My klte poped the sim in installed there app set the apn was off to the races sent a few txts made one call used 5mb of data all well and fine having to use there badly written app to call/txt was annoying enough but whatever 

decided it wasn't a good time to go though the bother of porting my number and switching so decided to downgrade to the 'free' plan which was wasn't the most intuitive process but hey whatever, I turn off all automated payments disabled auto topup ect ect 10 days left in the billing cycle.

now this stage I should mention that account had 10 dollars of credit that came with the black friday bundle, I was never charged for it it was never on my invoice it was just there

about 30 seconds later I get a automated email from paypal saying I was being charged 10 dollars for a 'pre-authorised payment'.full stop why I was I being charged 10 bucks for a account credit I didn't want and didn't ask for and had been on the account for 4 weeks,

so a few extremely unhelpful forum posts later I was told that freedom pop charges a 10 dollar account credit for downgrading service (which begs the question why didn't they just take there 10 dollar account credit back and be done with it)

Yea No not gonna happen

lesson learned folks if it looks to good to be true it probly is.

paypal dispute opened they will probably terminate my account Good riddance I say


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 11, 2017)

it's a sprint mvno what do you expect they are shady AF virgin mobile screwed me over bigly when they double charged me for a phone on paypal and it was 6 hours+ work to get my money back. Then they blacklisted ME! I told the rep and showed them screen shots of my paypal having 2 x transactions, same amount and not equal to my monthly!!! kroger wireless is another shit sprint MVNO as well. It seems you have to have a certain level of corruptness to be sprint MVNO. Glad I switched to straight talk. I still have a FP phone as a backup and it was only 20 bucks for a shower/bath phone. (kyocera Hydro Icon)


----------



## hat (Dec 12, 2017)

I use freedompop. I too downgraded to the free plan, because I was trying to avoid paying a cell phone bill. I don't recall being charged for that, but I will say that once you reach 400/500MB, they deactivate your data and you must turn on automatic top ups (meaning they automatically charge you a certain amount of credit with them) to cover any data you may use over 500MB. The call quality seems quite poor as well... but it's free, unless you use too much data.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 12, 2017)

after some back and forth with support I closed my account and got my tenner back
safe to say they just lost a customer over this bs
shame because the service was accually better then verizon other then having to use their app to call/txt


----------



## hat (Dec 22, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> after some back and forth with support I closed my account and got my tenner back
> safe to say they just lost a customer over this bs
> shame because the service was accually better then verizon other then having to use their app to call/txt


That's odd, better than verizon? Maybe if you want better service you should just try switching to Sprint then.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 22, 2017)

really screwy because there is a vzw tower not 10m from me


----------

